# Domotica via SMS



## Andres290888 (May 1, 2011)

Que tal amigos, estoy pensando en un proyecto de domotica via sms lo que no se es como voy a coger el texto del sms para programar en un micro y comparar para que realice una funcion especifica, es decir si por ejemplo al enviar un mensaje al cel de la casa por ejm AbrirPuerta necesito que el micro lea este mensaje y realice esa funcion..

Si alguien me puede ayudar con esto, la pregunta principal seria como decodifico el texto para que el micro lo pueda entender...

De antemano gracias a los que me puedan ayudar....


----------



## curioso207 (May 2, 2011)

hazlo por comandos 
ejemplo
comando 1  habre la puerta 
comando 2  apaga lampara 
comando 3  abre la llave
comando 4  etc


----------



## Andres290888 (May 3, 2011)

ok pero como hago para que el micro lea por ejm el comando 1, es decir si yo envio via sms el comando 1 como hago que el micro lea ese 1.... y otra cosa no se como se puede validar para que solo los mensajes enviados por mi numero celular haga que funcione el sistema... es decir que no exista un spam que pueda activar  mi sistema...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 3, 2011)

Por favor, usá el buscador del foro para no crear temas identicos 

Mirá este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/uso-celular-gsm-pic-pc-2730/

Un saludo !


----------

